# Lost tommy hilfiger watch link cotter pin



## MIKEY12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Does anybody know the length and diameter of tommy hilfiger watc link cotter pin?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

MIKEY12 said:


> Does anybody know the length and diameter of tommy hilfiger watc link cotter pin?


 bit of a broad question, what model? can you measure the link width? do they use split pins?


----------



## MIKEY12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bruce said:


> bit of a broad question, what model? can you measure the link width? do they use split pins?


 Model mumber- 1710344 and yes they are split pins.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

nice looking watch

21mm bracelet so probably about a 20mm pin

heres your answer :thumbsup:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Split-Pins-Watch-Bracelet-Link-Pins-Replacement-Repair-8mm-22mm-/400903786514?var=670447803629&hash=item5d57ba5012:m:mnSd98AqVt3q7MPvZ1Gxwsw


----------



## MIKEY12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for that i am just a little skeptical about the diameter of the pins?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

MIKEY12 said:


> Thanks for that i am just a little skeptical about the diameter of the pins?


 i think you will find they fit and if they dont you have not lost much

you could call the service center and they may supply one although i suspect they will want the whole watch to fit it

CUSTOMER SERVICE

*
Product Info
*

*All our products contain labels with material content and care instructions.*

Care Instructions, Watches, Size Guides



*
Care Instructions
*

Every Tommy Hilfiger product is labelled with optimal care instructions. Please read and follow the care instructions carefully. You can also find the same instructions on our online product page. Alternatively, you can always contact our customer service if in doubt. Please either:

- call our customer service at *020 369 516 50** or 
- e-mail us at [email protected]

*(standard rates, prices from mobile may vary)

Please pay particular attention to the care instructions on our denim products as they go through a unique process to create special effects, giving each item a different character.


----------



## MIKEY12 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bruce said:


> i think you will find they fit and if they dont you have not lost much
> 
> you could call the service center and they may supply one although i suspect they will want the whole watch to fit it
> 
> ...


 Ok thank you, if these watch pins dont fit what do your reckon i should do?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

MIKEY12 said:


> Ok thank you, if these watch pins dont fit what do your reckon i should do?


 you could try hilfiger customer support first, they may just send you one, i have had parts sent FOC from some makers before, you wont know till you try, then if no good buy the ones on ebay and take it from there


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Is that a picture of their actual service center, I may give them a call just for a laugh :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> Is that a picture of their actual service center, I may give them a call just for a laugh :laugh:


 i have been there, the girls got me pi*sed on cocktails and took advantage of me..........then i woke up and my wife said why were you shouting Melony? :angry:


----------

